# Welchen FTP-Server nehmen?



## Stadler33 (21. August 2006)

HeyHo

Ich nutze meinen Rechner als FTP Server, bis jetzt hatte ich FileZilla Server am laufen, will aber wegen des Funktionsumfangs zb auf GuildFTPd umsteigen. Wichtig ist mir, das der aus meiner Bandbreite alles rausholt, könntet ihr mir da ein freies Serverprogramm empfehlen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2006)

Für welches Betriebsystem?


----------



## Stadler33 (23. August 2006)

Windows XP Pro


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2006)

Der IIS ist z. B. im XP Pro enthalten (und kann unter anderem mit FTP dienen).
War FTP Daemon
Personal FTP Server - Freeware für Privatgebrauch
Serv-U - Eingeschränkte Version für Endbenutzer
Und letztenendes gibt es viele *nix FTP-Server die unter Cygwin laufen.

Ich kann War FTP Daemon und Proftpd-mysql empfehlen.


----------



## gamba (24. August 2006)

*kein freies Programme-->* ich nutze seit einiger Zeit den FTP-Server "RaidenFTPD" . 
Er unterstützt sichere Verbindungen etc. 
Auch ein sfv-checker kann installiert werden. 
Also im ganzen bin ich mit dem Raiden sehr zufrieden

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. August 2006)

gamba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich nutze seit einiger Zeit den FTP-Server "RaidenFTPD" .



@gamba: Ich möchte nur auf folgende Worte von Stadler33 hinweisen* »freies Serverprogramm«*.
Dann schaue ich mir RaidenFTPD an und denke mir das Du sicherlich übersehen hast, das das FTP-Programm ein freies Programm sein soll (was RaidenFTPD NICHT ist) 
Das ist NICHT böse gemeint, das passiert mir auch mal


----------



## gamba (24. August 2006)

upsala, sorry....

Das hatte ich heute Nacht nicht mehr gelesen.  (sorry for that)
War schon nach meiner Zeit 

Gruß


----------



## Stadler33 (24. August 2006)

Ersma danke für die ganzen Antworten, aber welchen nun? :suspekt:  und vorallem hat schon Jemand Erfahrungen mit GuildFTPd gesammelt?


----------

